# POP-UP's we don't need!



## turbomike61 (Jul 20, 2004)

Can we get rid of that annoying hideous "Pop-Up" for a matchmaking site?

I know the site has to advertise, but everytime I move back and forth through the forums, the thing jumps out of the corner at me.

Really annoying and spam like. :evil:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.stopzilla.com/download/downl ... e_auto.asp?


----------



## monkosponko (Jun 22, 2004)

If your using XP try downloading SP2. It comes with a pop up blocker, although now I get an annoying sound every time it blocks a pop up ! (sure you can switch the sound off though)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

PM Jae the webmaster and he should remove it from the site. (although he does this he may not do it immediately)

(I've PM'd him)


----------



## mdopi (Jul 31, 2004)

best solution for the problem would be Spybot Search and Destroy. you can find it on download.com just make sure you update the program and immunaize your system for good results. AND ITS FREE


----------



## S207 (Aug 15, 2004)

or another solution is to download AVANT browser.

http://www.avantbrowser.com/download.html

this is an enhancement on IE - not only can it stop pop ups but more besides and does clever things like if you click on a link with your middle mouse button it automatically open in new window (and you can stipulate whether you stay with the old window or go with the new).

Try it and you won't want to back to IE


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

turbomike61 said:


> Can we get rid of that annoying hideous "Pop-Up" for a matchmaking site?
> 
> I know the site has to advertise, but everytime I move back and forth through the forums, the thing jumps out of the corner at me.
> 
> Really annoying and spam like. :evil:


What POP-UPs?

I don't see any POP-UPs on Safari on my Mac.. 

John


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The administrator of the ads has been ill this week 

Ive just ploughed through 100+ ads that needed approval (all ads default to live prior to approval!) and removed the offending thing!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

[/quote]

I don't see any POP-UPs on Safari on my Mac.. 

[/quote]

Just migrated to OSX myself and I must say Safari is so cool I love the way you can return to Google search results- right off topic but what the hell


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

monkosponko said:


> If your using XP try downloading SP2. It comes with a pop up blocker, although now I get an annoying sound every time it blocks a pop up ! (sure you can switch the sound off though)


Yep XP SP2 removes them WAHEYY!!!!


----------

